
The horse and I: Zillow for horse ownership - mooreds
https://medium.com/@alanjamescurtis/the-business-y-stuff-f91521452dd4#.6zf58lbvm
======
al2o3cr
Last I checked, Airbnb isn't for home buyers. That title is crap.

~~~
mooreds
Ah, sorry, you're correct. I changed it to Zillow, which is still not the
perfect analog, but closer than AirBnB.

